

Unnecessary OS X System Processes - stullig
https://github.com/stullig/dotfiles

======
stullig
If anyone has resources or is willing to share his knowledge of OS X System
Daemons and Agents - spotting and unloading the unnecessary ones is the main
aspect of my dotfiles[1], but resources are often elusive, outdated or plain
inaccurate guesswork, the whole process usually takes a lot of reading binary
metadata and sometimes plain trial & error (and consequent occassional
frustration).

But then I managed to saved around 2 GB of Ram just by unloading Daemons.

If anyone is interested to chip in, thankful for any link or suggestion.

( Already posted this in the 'dotfiles is your backpack'
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10001996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10001996)
but thought it's worth another thread )

